# Has anyone had Diprovan for a colonoscopy?



## chronicallyme (Aug 30, 2001)

My gastroenterologist told me that since I had a "difficult" colon to scope in a colonoscopy, she wanted me to have Diprovan as an anesthesia (instead of Versad and Demerol). I woke up the last time and I still remember THAT from 11 years ago. Anyway, this Diprovan can only be admisinistered by an anesthesiologist(in NF at least). Does anyone know anything about it? I've been surfing the web to no avail. I'm phobic about "going under" and yet I find waking up in the middle of the procedure scary and painful. Thanks for anyone who can help me.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Colonoscopy and No Pain!I was given a Diprovin drip, which knocks you out quickly and also wakes you up quickly. I had no after side or after effects. When the colonoscopy was over I was essentially awake and felt fine. I had no memory or dreams during the time I was out. One minute I was out and the next thing I knew I was awake. I have always reacted badly when I awoke after being given Anesthesia during a regular operation.Diprovin is newer drug and administered by an Anesthesiologist who stays with you. They had my heart monitored and I was given what I think was Oxygen. It seemed that many people hooked me up to many things.From reading about Diprovin on the Internet the only minor concern was with rare breathing problems. It is used for many different procedures. It also has no preservative in it so has to be handled carefully. I spoke to the Anesthesiologist and he asked me questions and for the medication I take. I spoke to the Anesthesiologist Department before the colonoscopy to find out about what the Doctor needed to ask me before the procedure. I was allowed to take .5 mg of Xanax three hours before the procedure. Actually I was told I could take it an hour before Diprovin.A few People have posted on being given Diprovin and all reported positive results with no grogginess afterwards.You will love it!


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I have a colonoscopy this wednesday and have had many in the past few years. I don't know what they use but I have been fully awake during each procedure. I am aw ake looking at the screen with the doctor but experienced no pain (except when they did a flexible and I requested no ivs or anything for that...which was more discomfort than pain.


----------

